# [SOLVED] SuperMicro server with iKVM, no terminal on ttyS1

## manwe_

Hi. I just got new server. Unfortunately instead of good old HP G7 it's some SuperMicro crap. Instead of KVM via SSH it has iKVM which can be accessed via java applet (sic!) or ipmitool. Latter one is definitely better, works in bash almost like SSH. Admins in datacenter installed Debian on the machine and now I'd like to switch to (as always) Gentoo. System seems to be working, but there's a problem with console access.

Grub entry: 

```
/boot/kernel-3.8.6-hardened-platform-v1 root=/dev/sda2 vt.default_utf8=0 console=tty0 console=ttyS1,115200
```

Those two console parameters are copy-paste from Debian boot options, but I've also tried with only ttyS1 (tty0 shows nothing). Kernel starts fine, I can see everything via ipmitool, openrc goes on but after * Starting local [ ok ] there's no login prompt. I've tried to add ttyS1 to /etc/securetty but I didn't help. Any ideas?Last edited by manwe_ on Fri Jun 21, 2013 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaxbrat

Is the network up at least so you can ssh in from the network proper to see what's going on?

Also ttyS1 may be falling back from 115200 to something else when you try to come in.  Did you try 38400, 19200 or 9600 instead?

----------

## manwe_

Problem solved  :Smile:  I had to uncomment ttyS1 line in /etc/inittab

----------

